# Q7 3.6 Confirmed Despite 4.2 and 3.0TDI-Only Frankfurt Launch



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It was a bit of a surprise when Audi announced only the 3.0 TDI and the 4.2 V8 as engine choices for their first foray into the SUV segment - the Audi Q7. Even the Porsche Cayenne shares slightly different tuned 3.2 with its Touareg chassis sibling. However, we've been hearing of a base engine for the Q7, at least for the USA, that would be the new narrow-angle 3.6 used in the new Passat and destined for the Volkswagen Touareg.
This past weekend at the New York City Concours d'Elegance, where two Q7s were on display, the 3.6 was basically confirmed. There was no announcement, but one of the Q7s bore a 3.6 quattro badge on its rear tailgate.
When the 3.6 goes on sale, look for it to round out the bottom of the Q7 range. Expect it to cost a hair under $40,000 if rumors we've heard are correct.
Look for full coverage of the New York City Concours d'Elegance within the next week. 
A full gallery of the Audi Q7 can be found here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...di/Q7


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Q7 3.6 Confirmed Despite 4.2 and 3.0TDI-Only Frankfurt Launch ([email protected])*

Why there is no mention of the 4. V8 tdi here? If the V10 tdi is coming back to this shore for the 06 model and the M-Class diesel is to be in US deader showrooms in 06, it will be unwise for Audi not to take the similar move.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Q7 3.6 Confirmed Despite 4.2 and 3.0TDI-Only Frankfurt Launch (cctdi)*

4.2TDI Q7 is supposed to be the first Audi with TDI coming to Stateside, right?


----------

